# Just Bought A New 26rls



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

We bought the 26RLS on Saturday after many weeks of searching and comparing. I wanted to thanks everyone for the advice I received on this site in helping us make our decision. I guess we are now official "Outbackers" and proud to join the club.

Can't wait to pick it up and get to camping. First trip will be to the NASCAR race in Atlanta March 17th-20th.

Happy Camping! action


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi mike, welcome to the club.
be sure to keep and eye out on the rally posts..SOUTHEASTERN RALLYS..
we have a few rally plannend this year.would love for you to join us at them all.

lamar


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Mike & Jeanne Anne,

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on getting your new 26RLS.









Bill


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the club Mike & Jeanne Anne. action I know yall are going to love that Outback. We got the 26RKS model, love the floor plan. When Outback came out with the 26RLS I had to go and see it. That is one good looking Outback.







I know yall will enjoy it.

Like campingnut said, jump on board some of the rallies we have planned for the Southeastern Outbackers. Our Spring rally is not every far from yall, Logan's Landing in Alpine, AL, 5-7 May. Come on and join us, we would love to have yall.

Leon


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, a big CONGRATS is coming your way from me!









AND...your shakedown trip will be to a Nascar race in Atlanta?! That's the best of both worlds - a new Outback and a Nascar race all rolled into one! AWESOME!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations, Mike & Jeanne Anne!









Now all we need is summer!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Mike and Jeanne welcome!! I am already "eyeballin" that same model for our upgrade a couple of years from now.
We camp at Montgomery Bell several times a year. We have neighbors that have an 06 Outback like ours. Sometimes we all go up there together with our camping club. Love for ya'll to meet us sometime and we'll Outback em!
Also, I'm actively converting a Nashvillian to an Outback.









Again, welcome and maybe see ya'll at Montgomery Bell.
Mark and co.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome and Congrats!








That seems to be a populalr trailer lately. Hope you have lots of fun and send some pics of your trips!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your new trailer









enjoy the races.























thor


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome New Outbackers!

Hope to meet you at a Rally!

Mike


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Yahoo!







Congratulations & Best Wishes for many happy trips! action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CONRATS on the new Outback!!
















Glad to hear you made the jump to an awesome trailer. Let us know if you have any questions.


----------

